
Control systems, yes, but we have to learn to crawl first - zdw
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2019/11/11/dyn/
======
thenewwazoo
What a weird post. I actually just gave a talk at an internal conference about
an early-days PID control loop for doing capacity management (and am
generating gain parameters as I type). Is her argument that I shouldn't have
built it because... the people who will benefit from it don't know how to use
it? Or something? Not every problem can be solved by implementing a controller
but lots of them _can_ , and "it's risky!" seems like a poor reason to avoid
working toward a control plane.

~~~
singingboyo
You have to read the previous post (linked by "Yesterday's Post" at the start
of the article) and it makes more sense.

In a system with as many issues as the one described there, a controller is
probably not the best use of time - just increasing minimums at peak times
would work fine, and there are other problems that are probably more
important.

------
gumby
Great!

None of this applies getting your system set up and running (the classic MVP).

But eventually, if all goes well, you want to scale. Then the choice of "take
the harder path" really pays off.

The trick is to have at least a person or two on the team when you're
implementing the MVP who are thinking about the long term architectural
issues. You don't want to do a complete reimplementation.

